# FrogStomp



## Fuscus (Feb 15, 2009)

I did my regular Herping trip, been raining for the past two days, I thing there was a strong storm the night before, and it drizzled for most of the trip. I hoped to see some blind snakes or bandy bandies but no reptiles where to be seen.
What was out was frogs, 7 species but not all photographed. The red-eyed green tree frogs were lekking *, at least the males were, not a female in sight. Was an interesting and terrifying trip
Species _L. chloris, L.ornatus _(maybe)_, M.fasciolatus, L.pearsoniana _(maybe)_, L. chloris_
Last photo involves necophillia



* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lek_(mating_arena)


----------



## eipper (Feb 15, 2009)

From left too right
Litoria chloris, Platyplectrum ornatus, Mixophyes fasciolatus, Litoria cf. gracilenta and L. chloris

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 15, 2009)

eipper said:


> From left too right
> Litoria chloris, Platyplectrum ornatus, Mixophyes fasciolatus, Litoria cf. gracilenta and L. chloris
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


thanks - I really need an up-to-date field guide for frogs


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 15, 2009)

That last pic is feral


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics, I only see boring frogs when I go, will learn how to find more frogs in a week. will make nephrurus and jasonl and mattmc teach me how to find em :lol:


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 15, 2009)

Platyplectrum? didn't they just change to Opistodon?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 15, 2009)

Henry, is Marion or anyone else working on something more up to date? A new book is well overdue. Nice pics Fuscus... love the last one, pity it wasn't in clear water.


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 15, 2009)

Marion is working on a complete tadpole book. No idea about a frog one. 

-H


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 15, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Henry, is Marion or anyone else working on something more up to date? A new book is well overdue. Nice pics Fuscus... love the last one, pity it wasn't in clear water.


 Only clear water was the stuff still falling


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 16, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Henry, is Marion or anyone else working on something more up to date? A new book is well overdue. Nice pics Fuscus... love the last one, pity it wasn't in clear water.



Coming out in July (hopefully):






Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 17, 2009)

why dont they bring out a more updated with more pics and info field guide to reptiles of each state, wish I new a writer/photographer of a herp book, I got some good suggestions that would make the perfect herp book (or part of my idea would mean its on disc) will get that new frog book when its comes out it looks good.


----------



## Miki_E (Nov 24, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> Platyplectrum? didn't they just change to Opistodon?


I was under the belief it is currently Opistodon, can someone send me a reference if it is otherwise??
:shock:

:lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 24, 2009)

Great pics! I'm not a huge fan of frogs, but they are amazing


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 24, 2009)

TITANIC!!! THAT LAST ONE IS THE FROG VERSION OF TITANIC!

right down to the 'icy' water XD

too bad one wasnt floating on a lilypad....
OH! i know! theyre the old couple in their bed!!!


awwwwww :3


----------



## eipper (Nov 24, 2009)

Miki E,

Opisthodon is a junior synonym of Platyplectrum

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Jimbobulan (Nov 25, 2009)

Is it just me or does the third frog in the first lot photos look like Mr Burns?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 25, 2009)

U rekon in the last pick the male drowned the female?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 25, 2009)

like a frog neddy smith?


----------

